# Latvian: spīgana vs ragana



## Setwale_Charm

Sveiki!
 Could someone speaking Latvian please tell me what the difference between these two words actually is and which would be best to convey the meaning of the English word "witch"?
  Liels paldies.


----------



## valdo

The most common is "ragana" but you may encounter with "spīgana" in literature

Un saludo,


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Liels paldies, valdo.


----------



## valdo

Setwale_Charm said:


> Liels paldies, valdo.


 
Nav par ko.....un uzmanies no spīganām!!!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mums ir draudzīgas attiecības


----------

